# Site Recommendations For Dublin & Belfast



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

A friend of ours is sailing his dutch barge to Dublin in the next few weeks and as we both have a week off at the end of April, we might take the van over there and catch up with him, and also have a look around N.Ireland.

I would be interested to hear any site recommendations, especially near to Dublin and Belfast. Ideally within a quick bus ride of the cities so dogs are not left in the van for long.

We're not too choosy but tend to steer away from the all singing/dancing commercial sites.

Thanks in advance


----------



## petie (Dec 9, 2007)

*irish campsites*

Hi,check out camping ireland.ie,Camac valley near Dublin is a good enough site,you could try Kilbroney park in Rostrevor,but it dosent open this year till the 15 /03 /08.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: irish campsites*



petie said:


> Hi,check out camping ireland.ie,Camac valley near Dublin is a good enough site,you could try Kilbroney park in Rostrevor,but it dosent open this year till the 15 /03 /08.[/quote
> 
> I agree. Go to Camac Valley.


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

This site is on the outskirts of Belfast, convenient to a bus service which will take you into the centre of Belfast in 15-20.mins.


Dundonald Touring Caravan Park 
111 Old Dundonald Road
Dundonald
Belfast
BT16 1XT | 
Tel: 028 9080 9100


----------



## blokarter (Mar 10, 2008)

If you are wiling to stay a bit further out of Belfast you could always check out the following sites.

*Tollymore Forest Park *

http://www.forestserviceni.gov.uk/i...n-the-east-district/tollymore-forest-park.htm

or in the other direction

*Carnfunnock park*
http://www.larne.gov.uk/template1.asp?pid=588&area=6&text=2


----------

